# Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009



## bmt_hethske

Hallo Leute,
Ich beginne im Moment meinen Urlaub für den Sommer 2009 zu planen. Ich plane 4 Wochen in Norwegen, evtl. ein paar Tage in Schweden zu verbringen. Geplant ist eine Art Rundreise mit dem Auto, beginnend bei Kristiansand oder einer der anderen Fährstädte, wie Bergen oder Haugesund, über Mittelnorwegen und bis in die Hedmark, um auch wieder Glomma und Rena befischen zu können. 
Nun will ich auch aus kostengründen, in der Natur zelten, auch weil ich so meine Ruhe habe und näher an der Natur bin.
Ich suche also noch eine Menge Gewässer in ganz Norwegen die dazu Gelegenheit bieten, aber auch eine gute Fischerei auf Bachforelle, Äsche und Saibling, evtl. Grilse.

Insbesonders interessiert mich dieses Mal das Fischen auf große Wandersaiblinge, die es ja an einigen Flüssen in Nordnorwegen geben soll. 

Vielleicht hat jemand eine ähnliche Reise gemacht und kann mir Links zu Berichten schicken oder Ähnliches.

Die Reise ist für den Zeitraum 10. Juli bis ca. 10. August geplant. Mein Gerät besteht aus Fliegenruten der Klasse 6/7, 5/6 und 3/4 sowie dem passenden Zubehör.

Auch Spinnruten sind vorhanden (Leichte Ruten mit 2-15, 5-30 u. 20-60g)

Auch die Fischerei im Stillwasser ist interessant, insbesondere da ich meiner Freundin das Fliegenfischen beibringen möchte, was am See evtl. leichter ist  als am Fluss.

Falls jemand eine Ferienhausempfehlung oder ähnliches hat, dann her damit (wenn es sich ums Süßwasser handelt), denn einer der vier Wochen in einer trockenen Stube wäre vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, man weiß ja nie wie das Wetter wird.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Itets

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

Moin,

ich war vor knapp drei Jahren für kurze Zeit in Norwegen und habe da auf einem Campingplatz einen Norweger getroffen, der CD-Roms über einige Regionen erstellt.(bzgl. der Angel- und Freizeitmöglichkeiten) Wollte dir gerade eine davon brennen, da habe ich gesehen, dass man die ganzen Infos auch online abrufen kann.
http://www.renariver.com
und dann unter 
"der elevene Mötes - where the river runs"
da sind echt viele Infos drinnen, besonders für Fliegenfischer.
(Ich war übrigens für einen Tag an der Glomma und habe gleich zwei Äschen gefangen, es war das erste mal, dass ich eine Fliegenrute in der Hand hatte.
Jemand mit mehr Erfahrung und kleineren Trockfliegen hätte sich da blöd-fangen können. Die Fische sind Teilweise in meinem eigen Kehrwasser hinter mir gestiegen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
itets


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

Hallo Heiko !
Seit 20 Jahren verbringe ich meinen Urlaub in Norwegen.Die letzten 12 Jahre auch als Fliegenfischer.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen,an einem der Fähranleger an der Westküste auszusteigen und dann an dieser Küste entlang zu fahren Richtung Norden.Dort,wo es Dir gefällt,packst Du Deine Spinnrute 20-60g aus und versuchst,die Fjordräuber zu überlisten.Besonderen Spaß macht mir jedes Jahr die Fischerei mit der Fliegenrute auf Pollack,Köhler und Makrele.Dazu brauchst Du aber noch eine Rute der Klasse 8 oder 9 und eine Schnur mit Sinkspitze,damit Du tiefer fischen kannst.Wenn Du die Fjorde leergefischt hast,verziehst Du Dich nach Osten und landest in der Hedmark.Dort fische ich jedes Jahr mit der Fliege auf Äschen und Forellen.Flüsse und Seen gibt es dort ohne Ende,ebenso Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten,Touristbüros geben Dir gerne Auskunft.
Empfehlen würde ich Dir die obligatorische " Fiskeavgift ".Mit dieser Angelkarte hast Du die Voraussetzung,um an Lachs-und Meerforellen führenden Flüssen zu angeln.Mußt noch eine Tageskarte lösen,ca.25€ je nach Strecke.Ich habe noch nie mehr bezahlt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## bmt_hethske

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

Das mit dem Fähranleger an der Westküste hört sich schonmal ganz gut an, denke Haugesund oder Bergen würde sich da anbieten. Klar hätte ich auch Lust mal an den Fjorden zu fischen, will es aber primär im Süßwasser versuchen.

Ich suche nach interessanten Gewässern, die einen guten Bestand an Forellen uns insbesondere Saiblingen haben. Falls jemand solche Saiblingsgewässer (auch in Schweden) kennt, dann her damit.


----------



## ArcticChar80

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

Moin
Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren nach Norwegen. Ich fahre dabei immer mit dem Scanrail Flexipass mit der Bahn. Empfehlen kann ich dir die Femundsmarka bei Trondheim. Von Röros fahren Busse nach Synnervika. Dort gibt es auch Parkplätze. Ab da geht es mit der Fähre über den See. Karten gibt es in Röros. Es gibt dort die Haelva wo mann sehr gut auf Äsche und Bachforelle anglen kann. Es geht fast nur mit der kleinen Trockenen. Auch Hechte sind zu fangen. Man kann dort fast ungestört zelten unter der Woche. Ab und zu sieht man auch einen Biber. Landkarten gibt es in Röros und auch einen Kiwimarkt, der bis 23Uhr auf hat. 
Ansonsten ist die Hardanger Vidda (Bachforellen) ab Geilo zu empfehlen. Ist aber was für sportliche mit leichtem Gepäck.
Und für Arktische Saiblinge wären da die Flüsse in Troms. Salangselva... 
Im Saltdalselva in Nordland (Röklandcamping) ist es eher Glück was zu fangen. Es ist aber der schönste Fluss den ich bis jetzt befisch habe.
skitt fiske


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

willkommen im AB arcticchar!... schöner einstieg... ich wünsch dir viel spaß bei uns und mit uns #h


----------



## Janbr

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

Moin,

ich war vor ca. 3 Jahren (leider) das letzte mal in Südnorwegen. Hier war an den Seen das Problem das es ausschliesslich sehr kleine, untermassige, Forellen gab. Später haben wir auch erfahren warum.

Es gibt ein Programm um private übersäuerte Seen zu regenieren. Dabei werden die Kosten für das Kalken und der neue Besatz zum grössten Teil vom Staat finanziert. Die Einzige Bedingung ist, der Besitzer muss danach für ein bestimmte Zeit auch Lizenzen verkaufen. D.h. die meisten Seen mit frei verkäuflichen Lizenzen waren auch frisch besetzt. Dafür waren die Lizenzen wirklich sehr günstig.

Es war trotzdem immer eine herliche Fischerei in wirklich super Natur.

Ich denke auch es gibt natürlich andere Gewässer und ich war auch nur in Südnorwegen in der Gegend von Lindesness und Mandal und Flekkefjord.

Als wir da waren, waren leider die Flüsse noch nicht offen, denn hier haben wir auch wirklich grössere Forellen stehen sehen. Ein wirklich traumhafter Platz ist am Fluss Mandal, wenn dieser die zwei Seen nördlich von Mandal verlässt. Hier gibt es auch ein paar befestigte Steege um bei der Lachswanderung die Lachse zu beobachten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Norwegen Süßwasser Forelle, Äsche, Saibling Sommer 2009*

Hi,

zur Info mein Reisebericht aus dem Jahr 2005 (Byglandsfjord, Otra und Mandalselva). Ich denke, dass kann Dir schon mal weiterhelfen.
Wie gesagt, mein Urlaub dort ist schon 3 Jahre her. Über 40 cm Forellen sollten also drin sein.


Es folgt der vorab schon angekündigte Bericht ausnahmsweise mal über Süßwasserangeln in Norwegen.

Samstag, 17.07. ging es um 05.00 Uhr aus der Nähe von Hamburg Richtung Hirtshals/DK los.
Um 10.30 Uhr nach einigen Pausen angekommen, haben wir uns erstmal im Reisecenter ein dänisches Hot Dog gegönnt, um die Wartezeit bis zur Abfahrt der Schnellfähre Santa Ana I (11.30 Uhr) zu verkürzen.
Nach der doch sehr schnellen und vor allen Dingen ruhigen Überfahrt (nur 2,5 Stunden), ging es nochmal ca. 70 km ins Setesdal in den Ort Byglandsfjord, direkt am gleichnamigen 50 km langen Stausee.
Die Hütte, gebucht über Interchalet (SET 086), war so einigermaßen, der Riesenvorteil war aber die Nähe zum Wasser (40 m) und das große Grundstück.
Nach der Erkundungstour durch Byglandsfjord (1000 Einwohner), Evje (10 km entfernt, 5000 Einwohner) und 2 Cola-Whiskey sind wir erstmal völlig groggy in Bett geschlichen.

Am Sonntag bin ich wie fast jeden Tag an die Otra gefahren, welche 1 km von unserem Haus gestaut wird.
Einige schöne Stromschnellen sind im Urlaub meine Stammplätze geworden, speziell 2 möchte ich für eventuelle Nachahmer/Durchreisende empfehlen. 

1.) Zwischen Evje und Byglandsfjord an der B 9, 1 km vom Rafting-Center entfernt, kurz vor der Maut-Station.
2.) Parallelstraße der B 9 auf der anderen Seite der Otra, hier liegen auf der rechten Seite nach ca. 3 km ebenfalls einige sehr schöne Stromschnellen.

Die Wochenlizenz kostet NOK 100,-

An beiden Plätzen habe ich anfangs mit Spinnern und Wobblern geangelt, aber relativ wenig gefangen.
Erst mit einer Tiroler Hölzl-Montage am Seitenblei (Vorfachlänge ca. 30 cm, 0,18 mm) und Wurm habe ich teilweise bis zu 30 Forellen in 5 Stunden gefangen, die nicht verwerteten Bisse nicht mit eingerechnet. Ganz wichtig ist beim geringsten Zupfer anzuschlagen, so habe ich nicht eine Forelle verangelt. 

Die kleinsten Forellen waren um die 20 cm, der Großteil lag bei ca. 30 cm.
In meinem beiden Wochen habe ich 18 Forellen und kanadische Bachsaiblinge ab einer Länge von 35 cm gefangen, wobei die beiden größten 39 cm hatten.

Wer sich jetzt fragt was ich mit den Fischen gemacht habe: Catch and release, außer 4 Forellen für den Eigenbedarf und 6 Forellen für 3 französische WoMo-Touris, die mich dann auch gleich mit 2 Flaschen Bordeaux bedacht haben...!

Alle weiteren Plätze haben nur untermaßige Bachforellen ergeben. Hier habe ich das Angeln dann nach ca. 2 Stunden aufgegeben.

Das Angeln im Byglandsfjord konnte man völlig vergessen. Ich habe an 2 Abenden ein bißchen geschleppt und hatte ungelogen jede 2. Minute eine untermaßige Forelle am Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker, etc.

Auch das Thema Lachs bin ich angegangen.

2 Abende an der Otra:
Lizenz für die Strecke 5 a, oder 5 b (die besten Strecken in Vennesla, 15 km von Kristiansand und 50 km von meinem Urlaubsort)) kostet NOK 150,-, was ich fürs Lachsfischen extrem günstig finde.
Habe leider keinen Kontakt gehabt, durfte aber 2 Drills und diverse springende Fische bis ca. 8 kg bewundern.
Karten gibt es u. a. bei MX Sports in Vennesla und die Verfügbarkeit für die Zone 5b ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Für die Zone 5 a werden jeden Tag nur 6 Lizenzen vergeben, 2 davon werden um 16 Uhr ausgelost.

Die Zonen haben einige Inseln in der doch recht starken Strömung, sowie einige tiefere Bereiche, in denen man auch gut blinkern kann.
Die meisten Norweger angeln mit einem "Droppen", Vorfach 1,5 m lang und einer orangenen/roten Lachsfliege.
Gegen die Strömung auswerfen und ans Ufer driften lassen.

www.otralax.no


1 Abend an der Mandalelva
Hier kostet die Lizenz für die Zone 3 (20 km von Mandal) NOK 250,-.
Rein optisch hat mir dieses Gewässer sehr gut gefallen, nur hat der Fluß relativ wenig Wasser geführt und die Fische waren nicht ganz so zahlreich wie in der Otra vorhanden.
Im Gegensatz zur Otra waren an der Strecke sehr viele Flifis anzutreffen, gefangen wurde aber sehr wenig.
Karten erhält man u. a. an der Tankstelle in Bjelland.

www.mandalselva.no

Wichtig ist, daß man sich für beide Strecken vorab die Angellizenz für Norwegen (NOK 180,- + € NOK 65,- Bearbeitung) kauft. Ohne die geht nichts.

Alles in allem kann man sagen, daß die Gegend rund um das Setesdal eine Reise wert ist.
Gerade für Familienurlaube, gepaart mit Angeln ist es ideal.

Es ist alles vor Ort (Reiten, Go-Kart Bahn, Supermärkte, Restaurants, Reiten, Elchsafari, etc.), so daß sich auch die nichtangelnden Familienmitglieder beschäftigen können.


----------

